# Hello safari traduction pages svp



## MONTRSUP (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous ,comment faire pour traduire une pages en Français sur Safari ,merci de vos réponse,est bon surf sur votre iPad que moi j'adore.


----------



## theweep (17 Août 2011)

Salut,
Passe pas google traduction non d'une pipe !
non, sans ça, vas faire un tour pour voir s'il n'y a pas des applications sur l'app store qui font ça


----------

